

Getting started with programming - rk0567
http://code.google.com/edu/

======
hamidnazari
Sometimes I wish I had access to these resources 15 years ago when I was just
a little kid and was wondering what a function was and why we want to have
them. Yup, I started with Fortran and spaghetti code ;)

~~~
edmarferreira
I have the same feeling, but it's not just code that are "easy" to learn now.
I think that things like stanford engineering everywhere, MIT open course and
Peter Norving's AI-Class will have a big impact in learning in general.

------
lettergram
I am waiting for the day when (If I choose) I will not even need to attending
classes, i'll simply intertwine and grow into my computer chair.

